# Lancer un raccourci avec le Homepod



## Moutaille (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me permets de créer un sujet sur un problème que j'ai depuis pas mal de temps.....

Comment arriver à lancer un raccourci (surtout ceux avec des automatisations de la maison...) sur un homepod par exemple et que ca fonctionne à tous les coups ?!
Je m'explique:
J'ai un homepod mini dans mon bureau avec des raccourcis que j'ai créé pour le télétravail. 
Par exemple quand je lance le raccourci "télétravail", les lumières du bureau s'allument, le store s'ouvre, et la sortie par défaut de mes médias passe de l'iphone au homepod. 
Sauf que ces raccourcis, c'est toujours UNE GALERE à les lancer. 
Siri ne comprends pas que je veux lancer le raccourci, ne connait pas le raccourci etc... etc.... 
Bref, est ce que je suis dans le même cas ou alors vous aussi, les lancements de raccourcis sont hasardeux ?!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Mai 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je me permets de créer un sujet sur un problème que j'ai depuis pas mal de temps.....
> 
> Comment arriver à lancer un raccourci (surtout ceux avec des automatisations de la maison...) sur un homepod par exemple et que ca fonctionne à tous les coups ?!
> ...


as-tu essayer "dis Siri? Ouvre télétravail" ou " dis Siri? Allume télétravail" ?


----------



## Moutaille (4 Mai 2021)

Hello !
Non je n’ai pas essayé avec ces termes la. Je ferai le test et te redirait. Merci pour ton aide.


----------

